# R100 in ky



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

june 11-12 at the anderson co sportsman club


----------



## onestring-1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Anderson Co. is located where?


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Lawrenceburg, KY...near Frankfort


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I guess I am going to have to shoot all 100 this year as my son got mad last year when we only shot the african side! See everyone there!


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like I'm not going to be able to make it...it is the same weekend as Erie


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone know when the 2011 schedule will be out??


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## hunterchasebuck (Mar 26, 2009)

Can't wait shot it last year and this is a top notch facialty great people, put on a great shoot last year.


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys.going to take what we learned last year and try and improve on it this year.tell a friend and bring a friend with you we have plenty of room.


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

A group of us are comming up from SC. we have never been to one so we are not sure what to expect. anything like an ASA shoot?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

shot the R100 at this location last year and had a great time. I'll be there again this year.


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigblueraptor (Jul 28, 2006)

Marion county boys will be there.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> shot the R100 at this location last year and had a great time. I'll be there again this year.


Ditto that. I will be there again too!


----------



## athenslady35 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll be there & will have some people in tow!


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TRaikes (Apr 26, 2009)

Mike @ r100 says no ky R100? Where did these dates come from? I will be there if there is one but I need to know for sure? Has anything changed I need answers on he R100 in ky at Anderson co. On June 11-12? Yes or no?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

TRaikes said:


> Mike @ r100 says no ky R100? Where did these dates come from? I will be there if there is one but I need to know for sure? Has anything changed I need answers on he R100 in ky at Anderson co. On June 11-12? Yes or no?


it is on the site - <Mike posted it>
http://www.r100.org/Schedule/default.aspx?E=83


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

lookn forward tobeing there.this will be my first.im from ky,but live in mo.,and now there not having it in mo., this year. i will be with 3 car loads of people.and meetn up with my bro in ky.,and about 2 car loads of people there.im sure that all that place in this event will be bowtech shooters.lol


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

does anyone have pics from last year just want to see if its worth the drive to go shoot


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt.will be here soon


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

If any of you that haven't been to a R100 you got to try to make it. Its the most fun you will ever have at a 3-D shoot. The only way I'll miss one close by is to not know about it. Its a laid back fun time with the best targets in the world. Prizes galore too!


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks for the positive feedback rembrandt,i have shot r100 in 3 states


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

nhudson said:


> thanks for the positive feedback rembrandt,i have shot r100 in 3 states


Then you know what I'm talking about........I had the oppurtunity to shoot the Alien. Had to climb a ladder to reach my arrows. The african animals are just out of sight. Love that shoot.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

TTT ... don't forget us


----------



## caveman72 (Feb 16, 2010)

R100 was a great shoot and good club to shoot at I will be back this year cant wait one of the best shoots I've been to.


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tmarsh38 (Aug 19, 2009)

I really wish they had one of these close to OR. I would go in a heart beat!!!


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt:dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

wife and I will be there if its really going on again this year.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I can only go to one shoot. Tell me what you think of these two Lawrenceburg, KY or Staunton, VA. Anything make one stick out more than the other?


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

:set1_STOOGE2::set1_STOOGE2::77:


----------



## thefirstbirddog (Apr 29, 2010)

This will be my first R100 that's coming up in Kentucky. . .Can't wait. . . Got a group of us that are really looking forward to it. . .


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

come on up,should be a great time


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Is KY as far South as the R100 comes? Would love to, but a pretty good drive from down here in lower AL.....lol


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

My son and I are gonna try to make it......


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

back to the top


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

pacnate said:


> Is KY as far South as the R100 comes? Would love to, but a pretty good drive from down here in lower AL.....lol


Go to the website r100.org there are a couple scheduled closer one in LA and FL


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Wife and I will be at wabsah and laranceburg this year. Can't wait. Trying to get a group to come with us.


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

getting closer guys and girls,make your plans


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

pacnate said:


> Is KY as far South as the R100 comes? Would love to, but a pretty good drive from down here in lower AL.....lol


Don't froget the one in Geo. Montecello the 30 of April and 1st of May.


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

:welcomesign::archery:be here soon.preperation is under way


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SecretAgnt (Aug 4, 2009)

shot my first with my boys and wife this weekend in Monticello,GA .... Guaranteed it won't be our last .... Made daddy look like he shoot ... shot 1145


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

SecretAgnt said:


> shot my first with my boys and wife this weekend in Monticello,GA .... Guaranteed it won't be our last .... Made daddy look like he shoot ... shot 1145


Thats a plus 145.......amazing stuff there!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Is the one in Kentucky along a power line?


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

our club has a power lione that crosses the property,one side goes thru woods and the other is close to the interstate.located at the intersection of bluegrass parkway and highway 127


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

ill be there! shot it last year and it was the most fun ive ever had at a 3-d shoot!


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

TTT Will have a great time and meet many great archers and people over the weekend!


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

1 month away,get ready to rumble


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

1 more month


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

3 more weeks!!!


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

2 more weeks ,june 11-12 is getting closer


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

2 more weeks.going to be a great time


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

R100 this weekend - June 11,12


----------



## Buckdt (Aug 9, 2004)

Planning on being there again this year. Great shoot - I just needed a lot of practice LOL.
Those big targets just threw me out of balance.


----------



## bigblueraptor (Jul 28, 2006)

Marion county will b representing.


----------



## dbergman345 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

gonna practice a little more today ... can't wait till Saturday!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

bump it up


----------



## slbarr98 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll be there Sunday for sure, don't think I can make it Saturday though. )-8


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Be there both days! Hope to see the marion co crew again and everyone else who wants to join the fun. Weather says 30% chance of rain and low 80's..much better than it has been


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

see you all there!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

The wife and I will be there Saturday and maybe Sunday.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

whew ... African was pretty tough ... gonna shoot North American today


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks to all that came out to shoot,300+ shooters.


----------



## kyduck (May 30, 2011)

Had a great time today. Met some great people and had a fun time. This being my first 100 things that would, imo, make it better would be: multiple stakes for different classes, maybe offering food on the beverage cart, 4 person group max, somewhat enforcing a time limit on the time a group is at the targets. Time management seemed to be the biggest issue of the day. We had multiple situations where we were sitting waiting on too large of groups that took forever. 6.5 hrs for 50 targets is too long. We didn't get to turn in our score cards and almost missed the drawings at the end--skipping two large groups of people. 
Overall we had a great time and would have been better with a few changes. Props given to the anderson co sportsmans club for the field lanes and beverage cart access.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

yea alot of the african animals was pushin 45 yards and 47 yard max.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Had a great time shot Saturday on the African side, yes there where several large groups we started at 1000 and at 2 had only covered 21 targets,just me my wife and "son who only shot about 15" finaly got to shoot through past a group of 5 and a group of 7. Finished the last target at 630. Way to long. 

Now this is partially my fault but neither my wife or myself took money on the course. So it would have been nice to have water stations along the coure for those that did not come prepared to BUY drinks while on the course on a 92 degree day. We did have plenty in the truck but that was not an option. 

Now the positive part. The lady and gentalman delivering drinks did allow us to get something and pay for it when we where done .....thank you very much. 

Other than that it was a tough course but we had a great time.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

shot NA side yesterday, had a great time.


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

i thought the African side was challenging. Several long shots that I didn't expect. The groups were ridiculous. I started at 8:30 and finished at 3. had to skip 2-3 targets to get in front of large groups that didn't seem to care to finish the course. and those that were looking for arrows every 3-4 targets for 5-6 minutes should have been asked to leave.


----------

